# No noobs allowed!



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## person66 (Dec 26, 2010)

U HAZZ P0KEM0NZ PATCHZ ROMMM HERES!!!111!111ONEONEONEONE11
HOW I USE ON MY R4ISUPERDS2IGOLDPLATINUM-IIIULTRA3DSCRAPPYSDHC EDITION???11!11ONEONE!1


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> U HAZZ P0KEM0NZ PATCHZ ROMMM HERES!!!111!111ONEONEONEONE11
> HOW I USE ON MY R4ISUPERDS2IGOLDPLATINUM-IIIULTRA3DSCRAPPYSDHC EDITION???11!11ONEONE!1


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got something better!


Spoiler



nothing here, image was down


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that will do


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DID U FINT TATH GUN IN COD BO MW2 WAW 4 OMG SERCH MY NAME IS SUPER_IKILLER&&&####SUPERSHOOTERMONTAGEKILLERSNIPERNOOBEXTREMENOGAMERNOLIFE


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

WHERE MAI BEWBS


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 27, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will handle this one


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Westside (Dec 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> snip


Lol, it looks like you're getting another 10% warning.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What!? Why!?

This is important medical information the women on this forum need to know about, not some sick perversion!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Sick freaks.


----------



## zerods (Dec 27, 2010)

GUYZ!!!I INSERT PSFWEE DISC INTO DS. Y IT NO WORK!!!!!!!one11 


PLZ HELP 11111!!!!!!!!1ONE1!!!!!


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 27, 2010)

zerods said:
			
		

> GUYZ!!!I INSERT PSFWEE DISC INTO DS. Y IT NO WORK!!!!!!!one11
> 
> 
> PLZ HELP 11111!!!!!!!!1ONE1!!!!!


----------



## person66 (Dec 27, 2010)

zerods said:
			
		

> GUYZ!!!I INSERT PSFWEE DISC INTO DS. Y IT NO WORK!!!!!!!one11
> 
> 
> PLZ HELP 11111!!!!!!!!1ONE1!!!!!


I WORK IT MAKE BY PACHING IT WIF HAMMAR

IT WORK NOA, EVAN GOTZ FREE POKEM0NZ ONS IT!!!11!!!ONEONE!!


----------



## Searinox (Dec 27, 2010)

Hai how are u I have download Pokemon Pee rom but now where to download Nintendo DS console from??????????????/


----------



## zerods (Dec 28, 2010)

WHERE ARE TEH ROMZ!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 28, 2010)

zerods said:
			
		

> WHERE ARE TEH ROMZ!!!!!!!


Down the street at the shady apartments in apartment A1337 theres a bear that goes by the name of pedo he will help you.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 28, 2010)

zerods said:
			
		

> WHERE ARE TEH ROMZ!!!!!!!


ROM IS IN ITALY


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 28, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> zerods said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does teh patch walk?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont *FUCKING UNDERSTAND ONE SHIT IN THIS POST* Oh yeah rom is at your computer.
Random
Only
Memmory.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 28, 2010)

No John. You ARE the ROM. And then John was a file.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> Random
> Only
> Memmory.





Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

I am just glad to be safe in my fort


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I am just glad to be safe in my fort


Um... sure. 



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

*METAL*




*FIREPROOF, BABY*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2010)

If no noobs are allowed, than the OP should be kicked out of the thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> *METAL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

I refuse to believe you have Chuck Norris' beard in that fort of yours


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I refuse to believe you have Chuck Norris' beard in that fort of yours


I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You wanna come in here and tell me otherwise?


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you inviting me in?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

Spoiler: Trollface


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not allowed?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed?


No.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed?


Did you not see the sign I put up? It's very clear


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I come in???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haz snacks?


----------



## mameks (Dec 31, 2010)

BOO


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Sigh....

Penis...


----------



## mameks (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Sigh....
> 
> Penis...








I realised after posting it that someone'll probably change it to boobs -_-


----------



## person66 (Dec 31, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BOONDOGGLE


fix'd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)

If I change the title to "No boobs allowed" can we kick out monkat?


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If I change the title to "No boobs allowed" can we kick out monkat?



Yes. That sounds correct. After all, NIPPLES can't compared to boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND, am I invited? I HAZ COOKIES


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Can I come in???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I has mega snacks


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Shit a just tripped


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

want me to help you stand up?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> want me to help you stand up?


No worries, for my legs are just fine


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

so no n00bs allowed, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Gay Little Catboy be aware from now on


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

My, my, no noobs allowed good sirs? I doth beckon thine amassed knowledge, how dost one mine for fish?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I miss this thread


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I miss this thread



Let's invade it to take control again ;D

If I can dance into oblivion with 4 giant walking baloney sausages with tophats then I'll be your slave~


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 5, 2012)

Derp
I am a n00b and i post here.
My job is done here, bye


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought that this was a freshly posted thread.
When I saw Sausage Head, and Monkat, I came so hard that my vagina broke.
Then I noticed what date this thread was posted....

Fuck you, person who necro-bumped this thread.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I thought that this was a freshly posted thread.
> When I saw Sausage Head, and Monkat, I came so hard that my vagina broke.
> Then I noticed what date this thread was posted....
> 
> Fuck you, person who necro-bumped this thread.


you should get over it AJ. i already did.

they will nev...er....co....*sob*...me...*sob*...
*cries in corner*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I thought that this was a freshly posted thread.
> When I saw Sausage Head, and Monkat, I came so hard that my vagina broke.
> Then I noticed what date this thread was posted....
> 
> Fuck you, person who necro-bumped this thread.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

Fight me! ;O;


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fight me! ;O;


*FALCOOOON PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNCHH!*


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

I just realized how old this thread is e_e


----------



## MissingNO123 (May 9, 2016)

What is a legit CIA and how do I put it in my Wii U


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

Noob inside here, please aware.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Noobs better be staying out of my thread!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Noobs better be staying out of my thread!


S-SORRY!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> S-SORRY!


You've contributed to the Temp....I think...still you ain't no noob! You! You're allowed!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You've contributed to the Temp....I think...still you ain't no noob! You! You're allowed!


Th-thank you!  Do I win a follow :3.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

what about EOF contributors?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)

Question, does anyone get a window asking for a username and password confirmation when going to the first page of this thread.


----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 24, 2016)

Can we downgrade 11.1 without a hardmod and dsiwarehax? Thanks.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm a noob, hit me with your best shot!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 24, 2016)

Am I allowed?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm a noob, hit me with your best shot!


the gun isn't working, sorry


----------



## MissingNO123 (Sep 24, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Question, does anyone get a window asking for a username and password confirmation when going to the first page of this thread.


I wouldn't type anything in to that, seems suspicious......


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Question, does anyone get a window asking for a username and password confirmation when going to the first page of this thread.


i get one too and after entering fake information, someone tryed to log on my account
also, i just realised after reading the first page, they talk about ds hax. was wondering why not about 3ds, but 3ds didnt existed back then ^^


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 25, 2016)

Maybe we should tell this to @Crystal the Glaceon  , her image doesn't load until denying to input information and maybe she jokingly put this.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think Crystal has anything to do with this, the icon not loading might be just a coincidence @keven3477


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2016)

Now I believe it is @Kwartel , when I googled the website link I saw it was mentioning the Netherlands, and when I used show picture on his broken image, the prompt came back. I tried the same on another broken image and no prompt appeared.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 26, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Now I believe it is @Kwartel , when I googled the website link I saw it was mentioning the Netherlands, and when I used show picture on his broken image, the prompt came back. I tried the same on another broken image and no prompt appeared.


I have no clue what you're talking about lol

EDIT: nvm, got what you mean and fixed it. The imagehosting was not mine though.


----------

